# openvpn

## hqs_hua

I have installed openvpn,and created the PKI

But I can not find the example server.

Many documents are displayed in "/usr/share/openvpn/examples/server.conf"，but my /usr/share/" not to exist "openvpn"

I also by "find / -name server.conf ", nothing.

The openvpn version is 2.3.4 r1.

Can someone help me please，Thank you!  :Sad: 

----------

## krinn

do you have set the examples useflag?

and as most providers would gave you a ready made config, you can take any as example if you wish. http://www.vpnbook.com/free-openvpn-account/VPNBook.com-OpenVPN-Euro1.zip

----------

## hqs_hua

Thank you!

----------

